# Scuticaria species



## midmichigan (Dec 6, 2009)

Does any one know where I can buy a Scuticaria harwenii orchid?
It is from Brazil, centeral area


----------



## tenman (Dec 6, 2009)

Scuticaria hadwenii; SBOE used to carry it. Try them.


----------



## midmichigan (Dec 7, 2009)

They have it,, thanks


----------

